# innermost secrets at spire hospital cardiff



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

has anybody heard of this company?
http://www.innermostsecrets.com/Homepage.aspx
they are based at the spire, cardiff. they do seem to offer some services that i haven't found at other local clinics - especially cervical competency and group b strep tests. i'm not sure the name is very suitable for a pregnancy/fertility clinic as it sounds a bit sleazy and the website looks a bit amateurish. anyone know anything about this company?

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Joeyrella

I'm on this website's video having my big fat pregnant belly scanned   

From my experiance everything they do is fab went their for my nuchal fold scan and blood test and also baby wellbeing scans.

They also deal with sexual health and think maybe fertility has come of the back of this.

Nic x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

the packages of wellbeing scans look very tempting.  i'm almost glad i never knew about this service earlier in my pregnancy as i live opposite the spire and would have been there every other day!


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Joeyrella

Only every other day? I had so many scans during pregnancy I could of broken in and done it myself   .

Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy

Take care

Nic x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

i had my nt scan and bloods done here and top notch service, the lady scanning was fully qualified in fetal medicine scans and the consultant mr bettie is great

i rate them very highly


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

I used this clinic for my Nuchal scan. Have to say, though they did a good job with the scan and they explained everything to me thoroughly, I had to wait a long long time to see them and then ended up seeing someone I hadn't booked into see - ie not Dr Beattie.

Also - they recently sent me an email asking if I was interested in their parenting and pregnancy classes despite the fact that my Nuchal test came out as High risk for Downs syndrome and they really had no way of knowing if I had terminated the pregnancy later. As it was I had the Amnio at the Heath and all is well but they wouldn't have known that even though it was Dr Beattie who did the amnio.

I did mail them back to suggest they be a bit more careful about who they send these emails to and they were fine with me.

My top tip is... don't think you have to pay to have an amnio (the Spire charge £400) as Dr Beattie works for the NHS in the heath doing Amnios. When I called to arrange mine I mentioned him loads and they put me down to see him. His miscarriage rate is 1 in 400.


----------



## MittensWales (Mar 29, 2009)

I was looked after there for fertility testing with Tony Griffiths and through my pregnancies (both sadly ended in miscarriage).  The care was great and sympathetic when things went wrong.  I went into early labour and now they offer a testing and scan system if you are at risk (fetal fibronectin test).  I rate them too.


----------

